# Missing Big Rockpile



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sure hope you stop by with a story or two with pics. We are so far behind you weather wise, and it was always nice to see what's up your way!
You must have something to share with us here in the Outdoors?
Nothing but friends here....
brownegg


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm missing Rock, and Tina too.

Peg


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

same here...lets hope he is saving up some big stories to tell us!!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Hope everything is ok, he hasn't posted since the 4th


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

You miss sumone thay big yer aim ain't worth heck....ound:....
..
.
. hers hoping their alright also..eep:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

He posted elsewhere that he was leaving HT because........
Guess, he posted something and got heat for it - no - I know none of the details nor do I really care to know.
But as others posted, some of his adventures are missed.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I miss him, too. I look for him everyday.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

He always came across as happy-go-lucky to me. Hard to believe that some miserable wretch of a person here would jump on him. They should be ashamed.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

fishhead said:


> He always came across as happy-go-lucky to me. Hard to believe that some miserable wretch of a person here would jump on him. They should be ashamed.


I agree


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

cornhusker said:


> i agree


and i agree too!!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

same here. I know very few people with his interesting diet.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Come on back rock, quit trailing that deer or digging bait? Let everyone know what you are up to?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well people hunted me down on a Missouri Forum brought this Thread to my attention.Must be slow for you Guys to miss little old me :grin:

Been fishing.My latest adventure.

Got through at the Church today and decided to go fishing.

Go to the Shed to get my stuff,open the Door seen a Mouse,it had ate up my Landing Net and chewed on my Reel Handle but I thought make due.Decided to tie Hook and all on before leaving had my Tackle setting on the Bumper,wind blowed it off throwing Hooks,Weights and all on the Ground.

Get to the river,baited up,trowed it out caught a Rainbow.Ok looks good.Throw Bait out again,hook up,fish breaks my Line,ok maybe it had a nick in it.Retie throw out hook another Rainbow.Rebait throw out hook up,Line breaks,ok maybe pinched it too tight with Split Shot.Retie and Bait throw it out catch another Rainbow.Throw out again,hook up,Line breaks,ok I need New Line.Managed to catch my next Rainbow.

So got Dinner for tomorrow.










Its late and I'm getting ready for Bed.Probably be back in the morning refreshed ready to go if you Guys can put up with me :kiss:

big rockpile


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Rock, oh Rock!!!!
Yaaaay, Been missing you !!!!
So, very glad you re-considered!!!
Told ya I looked for ya everyday!!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

BRP, those rainbows would go good with scrambled eggs and fresh morels for breakfast, too


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Glad you came back! I always click to see what you two are up to on any given day! :grin:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well good to be back after time away.Kind of like family :fussin: :run: :kiss: :buds:

Been Trapping too doing Varmit Control










big rockpile


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome home BRP.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

yehah!!! you made it back!:banana02:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Those trout sure would have made my dinner plate look better last night!  You have some of the BEST fishing spots in the world, I swear. (trout here are all in their trout caves with their feet..er...fins up next to a roaring fire, sipping hot toddies)

I don't post often in your threads, but I do read your stories and enjoy your comments mightly. Welcome back and keep posting. We all need to take a break from HT once in awhile.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Welcome back BRP
Looks like you been keeping busy :grin:


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Welcome home Rock! Now we will be able to keep up with the fishing report.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Big Rockpile for taking your time to share a story with a pic for us lonely up North boys....Nice cross fox...nice rainbows...you know how to get er done for sure...Welcome back!
brownegg


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Boy am I glad you are back, you make some of the best excitement on this forum! sisterpine


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Big Rock your looking good! You've really lost a lot of weight. I was startin to think you might have just kept on loosing more and more till there wasn't nothing left of you. Reason why you haven't been here in a while!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Big Rock your looking good! You've really lost a lot of weight. I was startin to think you might have just kept on loosing more and more till there wasn't nothing left of you. Reason why you haven't been here in a while!


Actually I gained a couple pounds last couple months.Thought this won't work so trying to lose it and couple more.

big rockpile


----------



## Troy (Oct 11, 2010)

BRP , You sure look familiar. MTA? As I see your a trapper.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

I saw a family had drowned up your way friday night...very tragic...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> I saw a family had drowned up your way friday night...very tragic...


Yea I posted about it up on Homesteading Families.I was fishing down there yesterday.I lacked one Fish filling my Limit,Ice was on my Guides and my Hands were getting cold I was very glad to finally catch that last one.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Big Rockpile.... see what I mean....your catching fish in open water. Heck we won't have that for another 3 months. Congrats on the limit of fish...feels good when you catch the limit, eh!
I just got my notice in the mail that I drew a tag for the first season of spring turkey. It opens here 4-13...really glad I have that to look forward to.
brownegg


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Rock

You need to go down to my place in Ozark Co. and thin the coyotes some!


----------

